
Show HN: Boundless – accessible, battle-tested, composable React components - b34r
http://boundless.js.org/
======
robmc_
There are several accessibility concerns with this. There are focus issues
with the modals, the images don't provide a proper textual alternative, and
more.

~~~
b34r
Hi there, primary developer here. Please feel free to make recommendations in
the form of github issues or a pull request if you're versed in this area!

